# Ligaments gone, Yay June!!!!!



## Theykeepmebusy (Jan 21, 2011)

She's very calm and cool, cooler than usual and doing a lot of tail flagging? I know she's due anytime now, when I am not sure, bought her preggers, she will be my 2nd to ever be around/assist and I'm wondering, what is all this flagging about, it's non-stop, she's usually very talkative , every time I come out she jabbers away to me, today nothing. Is this normal or just her own way of showing excitement ? Constant wagging oh and she keeps laying in the empty kiddie pool, never shown a care for it before.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jan 21, 2011)

I googled and googled it, but all I got was when they are in heat (already knew) is when tail flagging goes on. Her tail stays down, it's more like a dog wagging it's tail.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 21, 2011)

It's from pressure on her cervix!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jan 21, 2011)

Awe, now I feel bad, I thought she was excited, like I am


----------



## helmstead (Jan 21, 2011)

Start watching for her legs to go 'posty' and her butt to tuck...


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jan 21, 2011)

All she's doing, nothing like my other doe did, she goes into the kid pool, lays in there for a few, then decides no, this isn't it, goes to another spot, no digging/nesting, lays there for a few, no not here, goes somewhere else, noooooo, then back to the kid pool, and still just quite as ever, she's letting the one doe I have she has never liked be right with her, they are both due anytime now, (this week) I'm just waiting and waiting     I hope she waits till tomorrow, it's going to be nice and warm, tonight it's cold


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 21, 2011)

anxiously awaiting the post on the new arrivals.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 21, 2011)

Good luck, I just had 2 bucklings born this evening in our frigid cold.


----------



## elevan (Jan 21, 2011)

My mom just told me that mine will probably give birth tonight since the moon is full...


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jan 21, 2011)

Nothing yet!!!!!  I want babies!!!!!!!! Now     Congrats to everyone having babies!!! I love it!!!!


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 22, 2011)

Sounds like you and I are up doing the all-night kid watch together. My Gracee has no ligaments and is breathing hard and posty. She's been doing that for six hours now...she's probably going to hold out on me another few days! 

Good luck!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 22, 2011)

It's a "kidding" pool.   Sorry, I had to.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jan 22, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> It's a "kidding" pool.   Sorry, I had to.


 Funny!!!! I can't wit to see babies!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jan 22, 2011)

Dreaming Of Goats & Sheep said:
			
		

> n.smithurmond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


And she's still doing it!!!!!!! Nothing but the same thing!!!     I barely slept last night, took a nap and it's getting dark, she's going to kid while I'm in a deep sleep, isn't she!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 22, 2011)

Baby monitor....


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jan 22, 2011)

I tried the baby monitor, I don't know whats cutting my signal, but  all I'm getting is static, I didn't think it was that far away, but it's not getting anything, tomorrow my mom is bringing one over , it might be the walls to my house, I can't even get it to catch 2 rooms away. Hopefully hers will do better.


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 23, 2011)

Good luck.


----------



## elevan (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm with you in this waiting game...my Daisy is driving me crazy  

Come on June (and Daisy)


----------



## Shootingstars (Jan 23, 2011)

How is the waiting game going?


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jan 23, 2011)

She has not left the "kidding pool"   since last night........acts just fine, tail is wagging,not really eating a lot, and  o my her va'g'g' area ....I can see it from my window sticking out, her was most hated , now buddy, Ju-Ju is sticking out the same and I believe her ligaments are out, it's more sunken in the June, she won't let me near her her tho.  So it looks like I'm having 2 due any day now. 
Oh and the baby monitors are not working, my mom brought hers and it's newer than mine and just can't catch a signal, my dh is working on a cantenna type contraption, see if it helps me any.  I live in a concrete house, inside and out, thinking that's my signal problem. 
 I hope one or the other, or both kid, I'm going bonkers, I browse threw everyone's kidding posts and it makes it worse,  I want babies!!!    Twitch.....twitch......


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jan 24, 2011)

Still waiting.......she's extremely  calm, has moved out of the "kidding pool"  and is now beside it, she's so calm, when I went out there today, I thought she was dead!!!!  Heart attack central, I rubbed her underside and she moved real quick, she hates it when I do that. She's ate, got up to get a drink and went right back beside the pool. 
 hopefully today is the day, Ju-Ju is pretty calm today, I was actually able to get right next to her and touch her head, usually she runs crazy. And now that I think about it, everyone is calm today, even the chickens......kind of like a hospital waiting room at L & D...


----------



## freemotion (Jan 24, 2011)

One of my goats does that to dh.....doesn't wake up when he goes into the barn, and gives him a heart attack each time....she rarely does it to me, since my footsteps mean FOOD!  So everyone tends to jump up and run to the gate.  Silly goats.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jan 24, 2011)

Yea, I know how that goes, she is always waiting for me at the gate 7:00 sharp, yelling and talks to me the entire time I'm feeding everyone. She's never just laid there.  And I'm going to go with she will kid tonight, they say it's going to snow tonight.........I shall see.


----------



## elevan (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jan 24, 2011)

Right!!!!!!!! I don't know about you, but seeing all these other adorable kids are making me more anxious!!!!  Tick....Tock......Tick.....Tock.....


----------



## elevan (Jan 24, 2011)

Shannoniganshens said:
			
		

> Right!!!!!!!! I don't know about you, but seeing all these other adorable kids are making me more anxious!!!!  Tick....Tock......Tick.....Tock.....


That's for sure.  I've got baby goat envy...and the fact that I've got one taking her sweet time makes me so much more antsy!  

Get a move on June and Daisy!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jan 25, 2011)

I threw some food in thinking she would get out because everyone would be bothering her.....no they know to just stay away from her. She sure is enjoying it. Only comes out to get a drink, wouldn't graze this morning, just chilled in her pool. 














Edit: I sure do love these 2 goats, not sure exactly what is crossed in with the Boer, know they are mother and daughter, and just great to be around.


Here's June's grandson Peanut, he's so sweet on his grandma and mom


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jan 26, 2011)

R.I.P. June, I put her in the pen last night and it left her helpless, something came on my property and killed her, I believe it was a dog someone had dropped off out here, I've seen it wondering the last couple of days and never thought anything of it, she was barely breathing and I tried my best to save the babies, one was almost out, I did cut what was left  open and there were 3 kids, none survived.  The attacker had ripped her stomach out.


----------



## wannacow (Jan 26, 2011)

I am so very sorry.  That is just terrible!  I'm just sick for you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh, how awful! I am so sorry for your loss. That is just terrible. I sure hope you can catch whatever it is and shoot it.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 26, 2011)

I am so sorry.  That's so tragic.


----------



## glenolam (Jan 26, 2011)

I am so so so sorry for you.  I hope you catch the beast that did that.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 26, 2011)

My heart is aching and my head reeling!  I'm SO SORRY, how horrifying!    Big hugs your way.


----------



## freemotion (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh, how horrible!!!  Poor June!!  Poor you!    It is NOT your fault!


----------



## themrslove (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry for this awful loss!!!


----------



## elevan (Jan 26, 2011)

I am so sorry!


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Jan 26, 2011)

So sorry for your loss!  I can't even imagine.......


----------



## crazyland (Jan 26, 2011)

So not what I wanted to read! My heart aches for you.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh goodness, I'm so very sorry.    My heart aches for you.


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 26, 2011)

I am sooooooo sorry!! How aweful! I know how it feels to lose both momma and the kids as I just went through that yesterday!!


----------



## KellyHM (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## chandasue (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh that's awful.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm gonna kill that beast that ripped her apart!  

       Sorry for the above, but I'm just SO MAD AT IT!!!!
Sorry for your loss


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jan 26, 2011)

My anger has set in, we found where it entered, looks like it tried digging threw first, my fence is cemented in, I believe it squeezed threw, where it had ripped apart of my fencing down at the very back of my property, right into my goat and chicken area. My neighbor said he saw a large dog, from the description it's the stray, covered in blood      I am so heartbroken over this, June was my herd queen, she protected everyone. She wouldn't even let the cats near the kids, one night she yelled and yelled for me, she was pacing  our side of the property when a cyote was pacing the other side. My kids are heart broken, my son found her with me, we were excited/hoped out because as you all know we wanted babies.  It's terrible and I feel horrible, I should of just left her out for the night and not penned her up, she may of had a chance.  I believe all of my herd is feeling this, they all have tears running down their faces, even my bucks. The screams that came from them as I tried to save her babies, the entire situation was awful.  And I hope to never live it again. I am going to look at a Great Pyrenees , she is 9 weeks old, tonight.  My husband is giving our Pit Bulls and weenie dog to new owners, he is kind of mad that they didn't do what he sees is their job, to keep outsiders out. It's a very sad day for us, our previous dogs are going to 2 different family members so we will be able to visit them. I didn't really like owning either breed, as they have always been a problem (for me) one way or another. They have never bothered my goats, but they were the first I pointed my fingers at, but it wasn't them, I guess I fell into the stereo-type at that moment, they were all tucked in their kennel and house, sleeping away.   I almost want to quit, as I am new to all of this, but I really do love this life I live now.  My goats,chickens, ducks and whatever else I may venture into, I love and take on as I would one of my own children. I guess this is where I feel I have failed with my June. Thank you everyone, I am so many emotions right now.  I'm sorry if I rambled, I'm a mess.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jan 26, 2011)

rebelINny said:
			
		

> I am sooooooo sorry!! How aweful! I know how it feels to lose both momma and the kids as I just went through that yesterday!!


I had read your loss and was so upset for you, I just didn't know what to say, it's so sad, goats are so sweet. I am sorry for your loss and pain.


----------



## ChksontheRun (Jan 26, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.  I know you loved June and to loose her in that way must have been heart breaking.   I would be angry too, those people who just drop off their dogs get me sooooo angry.  They should take a little responsibility and take them to the SPCA if they can't care for them any more.  

My heart is breaking for you!!!


----------



## elevan (Jan 26, 2011)

Shannoniganshens - you didn't fail June.  I am so sorry that someone's drop off created so much pain for you and your family.  Don't give up because of one stupid dog.  I feel your pain, I lost an entire flock of chickens due to a predator attack not long ago and thought I'd give up.  I didn't - but I did get more diligent.  Honor June by continuing with your goat passion.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 26, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss.  

As an LGD owner, I feel I have to say this...don't buy a PUP and hope it can protect your animals.  
Try and find an adult, ready-to-guard dog.  
A 9 wk old pup will be coyote / big dog bait and they aren't 'trustworthy' with kid goats.

We never leave a dog less than 2 yrs old along w/ young animals of any breed...until 2 yrs of age or so, they are puppies, puppies play too rough.


----------



## neenegoat (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm so so sorry to hear about June! I was so excited about reading your
post, and then excuse me while i 

neenegoat


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jan 26, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I am sorry for your loss.
> 
> As an LGD owner, I feel I have to say this...don't buy a PUP and hope it can protect your animals.
> Try and find an adult, ready-to-guard dog.
> ...


This one is the only one I can find @ 9 weeks old, I found her 2 hours away from here, I was hoping to train her, but I didn't realize it would take 2 years.       I was hoping our first year with her attending chores with me and having supervised social time, she would be ready. I did find a Anatolian at the humane society, 3 years old, she is very sweet, but has to be mixed with something else as she isn't as big as what I've read on them and the fact that they don't know her background, well I'm scared to introduce her.  I will continue to search. Thank you Rolls and everyone else for your caring hearts.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 26, 2011)

You might be able to find an adult LGD on Petfinder. There were a couple in Ohio that had been guarding goats. So they are out there.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 26, 2011)

Shannoniganshens said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't necessarily have to 'train' them....you just have to give them time to grow up.  All of mine "know" what their jobs are...but I've had to let them have time to outgrow the puppy phase.  
Contact your states Pyr or Anatolian rescues, or check Petfinder like Ksalvagno suggested.
Good luck.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jan 26, 2011)

I believe Ju-Ju is going to kid, I've been sitting out there (waiting for the attacker) and she's acting way odder than her usual odd self. (she thinks she's a cow, even meh's are moos with her) I'm waiting for my flashlight to re-charge, she has placed her self in the darkest pen. Wish me luck and pink guys.


----------



## elevan (Jan 26, 2011)

Shannoniganshens said:
			
		

> I believe Ju-Ju is going to kid, I've been sitting out there (waiting for the attacker) and she's acting way odder than her usual odd self. (she thinks she's a cow, even meh's are moos with her) I'm waiting for my flashlight to re-charge, she has placed her self in the darkest pen. Wish me luck and pink guys.


  Happy, pink thoughts are heading your way!


----------



## mossyStone (Jan 27, 2011)

i am so sorry .......


----------



## Lady Jane (Jan 27, 2011)

So sorry about June. 

Hope Ju-ju gives you some healthy little girls.


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 27, 2011)

Crossing my fingers for Ju-Ju and wishing you pink


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jan 27, 2011)

No baby/babies yet....I was up and out with her most of the night, only to come in to warm up, I am really having a hard time with everything, my very nice neighbor notified me that he shot the dog over on the other side of his property, where he keeps his goats, early this morning.  So there is one worry out of the way, my neighbor is a "tuff" guy and would "make fun of me" because of my spoiled goats/pets, but yesterday when I came to him to tell him what had happened, he posted out for June and me, said he'd never met a goat like her or a owner that called them her babies (I'm a very positive,excited person), and I had broken his heart with my broken heart. I am touched by how he helped and will have to return the favor. He says it was him returning the favor, because of all the times (before I had goats) I would come over and tell him his goats were stuck in the fence and help him get them out. Anyways,  I'm running on a few hours of sleep, I'm going to take some pictures of Ju-Ju and see if you guys can help me on how much sleep I can get today. The sides of her belly are real sunken in, she won't let me near to feel her ligaments, but they look way sunken in as well, she's really hard to tell with whats going on with her, she is still scared of me. Last night she talked to me and let me get close, but no touching, she just won't have it. I guess it's expected from a goat who was raised in a dog kennel with a bull and thinks shes a cow.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm so happy to hear that the dog was shot. At least that is one less thing on your mind. Good luck with this next kidding. I'm hoping for no problems and healthy kids for you.


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 27, 2011)

That is great that he got the dog! That was a wonderful thing he did to post out and catch it for you and June. I am in the same boat as you it seems. Just losing a doe and kids and having another start labor and being up all night and being exhausted and still no babies.........hopefully very soon our gals will drop their kids so we can both relish in those adorable faces and have our hearts comforted with their tenderness and last but not least finally get some sleep!


----------



## freemotion (Jan 27, 2011)

*Sniff*  That neighbor is wonderful.  I want to bake him some cookies or something.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you, it is great that he shot that dog and that's what I was thinking, cookies? a cake? maybe have him come over and enjoy a home made meal with my family, he's alone, what guy wouldn't miss some good cooking? 
 Here's what pics I could get of Ju-Ju, 


































There is some white stuff on her "area" , it's dried, I don't  mind hearing, you've got a week/longer.  I am not in any hurry for her to kid, just hope when she does pop, she gives me a healthy girl and I don't think there is more than one in there, but I could be wrong.  She's hard to tell what going on because of her color and her personality.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 27, 2011)

The home cooked meal is a wonderful idea.  I'm so pleased to hear you won't have to worry about the dog coming back!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh it's a big relief to me, every time I came in to warm up, I was at a window, watching, waiting, then I'd get that paranoid thought, what if he snuck by me, run out there and sit. I really wish people would be more responsible, I feel sorry for that dog, it was left to defend for it's self, way out here, I see it as he is/was a threat. He would have killed again and again, it was his only resort/instinct to survive a life he probably didn't see weeks before.  , the once owners took the lives of more than 2 innocent animals/pets.


----------



## wannacow (Jan 27, 2011)

Yay neighbor!!!    So thankful for neighbors like you!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 1, 2011)

Shannoniganshens- Ohh...   I am SO sorry that you, your family, your neighbor, and your herd had to go through that traumatic experience.  I live on a "back" road and have seen many abandoned animals over the past 12 yrs. Many are not seen again, due to the natural predators in this area. 
It breaks my heart all ways around, as I know it does your's, knowing that this could have been avoided if someone had just brought that dog to a shelter. I pray that you and your family do not feel like it is your fault in *any* way!  Praise God for your neighbor! We need more like him around.
I pray that Ju-ju's kidding will go smoothly, without incedent, and that she will give you 2 beautiful doelings. I am sure you will get at least one. It _HAS_ been more of a doeling year from what I have been reading in these threads!


----------



## jlbpooh (Mar 1, 2011)

That is horrible that you lost her. I am glad your neighbor got the culprit. I hate it when people abandon or don't confine their dogs. I have had my share of strays coming around too. The summer before last some Pitts got loose and were chasing a vehicle with a dog in it down our road and saw the neighbor's horses across the road from us. The horses were raised around dogs so ran to the fence to say hi. The one dog tried getting under the fence and the other lunged at the horse's neck. The horse reared up just in the nick of time. My hubby grabbed the gun and was trying to wait until he had a clear shot, and right then the owners pulled up with a 3rd Pitt in the car, and grabbed the dogs. A guy had stopped and gave those owners hell. Wouldn't you know 10 minutes later they were back again. Those same 3 dogs have chased deer across our property more than once and I am certain they got the deer the last time too, we heard them barking, growling, and carrying on in the same place in the woods for a good half hour. 

Another neighbor thinks it is OK to let his dogs roam, and get pregnant, and then teach their offspring to do the same. I don't think he feeds them either because the poor Momma dog was eating McDonald's wrappers in the ditch. She did kill one of my chickens. We have our entire property fenced in now, but I still get nervous at times. If something wants one or more of my animals bad enough, it is going to find a way to get it, fence or no fence. My dog is awesome at alerting us to a problem whether it is a hawk, human, or a 4-legged threat, she lives with the goats during the day even. The only thing is at 30 pounds, she doesn't stand a chance against anything big enough to hurt my goats or other animals.


----------

